# Roosting



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2012)

I posted in the introduction page. I just got chickens and the former owner did not use her roosting perches because she said the chickens wouldnt use them. 

Should I still put them in anyways? Won't this hurt their feet over time if they don't use a perch? How can I get them to use it???



Thanks!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine dont use the perch much. they sleep on the floor of the coop. the only downside to this is they end up covered in poop sometimes. 
you could try putting them onto the perch and seeing if they stay there after a while ?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd still put in a perch. What I did though until I knew for sure where & how I wanted to set mine up was to use saw horses. The main perch is now attached to the wall but my spoiled australorp has her own perch. Hers is the good old saw horses. I had hoped she'd eventually perch with rest but after over a year now, I give. She likes having her own personal roost.  My newbie banty was starting perch on the feed bucket but with guidance and a spot made just for her, she's roosting where I showed her. If you want them to roost, show them. They'll get the idea. Sometimes though like rob's, they just want the comfy cozy floor. Mine do that too once in a great while.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

although mine regulary sleep on the floor. i have 2 x roosts for them in the coop.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Chickens usually like to get as high off the ground as they can when roosting for the night. I use the saw horses when I introduce new pullets to the coop. 2x4's with the flat wide side up is the best. That way they can sit comfortably and cover their feet in the winter. Some bantams don't roost, but I have a few different breeds of bantams, and they all use the roosts.


----------

